# new to me allroad at highway speeds



## boyfriendmechanic (Aug 2, 2007)

this now sounds kind of vague even to me, but above 65mph, is there a bit of steering wheel wiggling expected from the quattro drive line? the car has 110,000 miles. This is my first Audi, and my first all wheel drive car. I love driving it, I also want to keep the tires as long as possible.


----------



## eurocars (Mar 10, 2004)

*Re: new to me allroad at highway speeds (boyfriendmechanic)*

There should be no vibrations or movement. For these symptoms, I would check the wheel balance (road force balance, prefered), check for warped rotors these car are known to eat rotors for lunch and look for desert, check TRE's (tie rod ends) these comonly freeze up, check inner and outer CV boots/joints.
The allroad is a great car, it is a $50,000 dollar car, an Audi, a high end luxury car. Maintenance is not cheap and should not be overlooked. They can easily go 200k plus with just simple proper maintenance. I am not trying to scare you away I just want you to realize it is far from a $10,000 dollar honda.
With your user ID, I am thinking the maintenance will be a DIY situation and therefore saving some coin. Two good sites for OE dealer items would be Carson @ Riverside (east coast) and genuinevwaudiparts out west.


----------



## boyfriendmechanic (Aug 2, 2007)

*Re: new to me allroad at highway speeds (eurocars)*

road force balance dissipated 99% of vibration, the car does not have vibrations due to the AWD.
drives like a dream.


----------

